# Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss



## landwirt99 (5. Juli 2012)

*Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Heyho!

Ich will ein Mainboard ohne Gehäuse zusammenbauen, aber ich brauche eine Taste, wie am Gehäuse, damit der Rechner überhaupt angeht^^ 

Habt ihr ein Link, wo ich das kaufen kann? Wenn es möglich ist auch mit Reset-Knopf?!?

Mfg landwirt99


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Gehe doch einfach malzum Wertstoffhof oder zum PC Laden um die Ecke, dort sollten genug Altgehäuse zu finden sein wo man diese Sachen rauspuhlen könnte ( incl. Power - und HDD LED ) und es müßte quasi für lau gehen.
Oder man besorgt sich dieses Teil


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Ich hab zum Testlaufen das hier:
Mainboard Testset - 5-teilig: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ElSchwingo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Du kannst dir bei Aquatuning Vandalismustaster kaufen, Kabel und Stecker brauchst auch, hab die Selbst sind ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Wie wärs, wenn du mit Schraubenzieher/Taschenmesser/Schlüssel einfach die beiden Kontakte kurzschließt?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

also, die kontakte per schraubenzieher kurzschließen funktioniert eiwnandfrei, ansonsten kann man zB bei aquatuning taster kaufen


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Oder man holt sich ein Board (falls der Kauf noch bevorsteht), dass so einen Taster schon auf dem Board hat.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Was du brauchst ist ein Taster(keinen Schalter) als Schließer. Welche Größe etc. der ansonsten hat ist absolut irrelevant. Reset ist nochmal einer.
Eine billige Lösung wäre z.B. sowas:
T 250A GN - Miniatur-Drucktaster, Ein 0,5A-24VAC, grün bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Jau, 14 Cent und gut 8 Euro Versandkosten bei NN. 
Da kann man besser in den örtlichen Elektronik-Shop gehen, auch wenn der Taster da wahrscheinlich das Dreifache kostet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*

Das billigste als Lösung wäre immer noch ein Gehäuse vom Schrott zu plündern


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche "An und Aus"-Taste für Mainboardanschluss*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Jau, 14 Cent und gut 8 Euro Versandkosten bei NN.
> Da kann man besser in den örtlichen Elektronik-Shop gehen, auch wenn der Taster da wahrscheinlich das Dreifache kostet.


Es ging darum den Taster zu zeigen, nicht zu sagen dass man den unbedingt bei Reichelt kaufen soll.


----------

